

Stop Deleting Content - uptown
http://www.shanehudson.net/2013/09/19/stop-deleting-content/

======
cgore
If I find something interesting enough that I think I would want to reference
it later, I have taken to printing it to a PDF file, and saving that file. If
you don't have a local copy, you never know how long it will last.

~~~
uptown
I've begun archiving thing like that with Evernote. It helps me tag things,
and provides a searchable archive accessible from all of my devices.

~~~
cgore
I keep on meaning to try out evernote. It seems like it would work well for me
from what I have read about it.

